# Una Pivot Mach 5.7 carbon en Puebla.



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados :

Una bici que últimamente a estado llamando la atención en el mundo del mountain bike por su desempeño ,diseño y acabados es la Pivot Mach 5.7 carbon .

Los reviews de mtbr aunque pocos se ven alentadores hacía la bici y por ahí hay otros como estos, http://pivotcycles.com/mediapdf/PivotSHRED.pdf , http://pivotcycles.com/mediapdf/mba57c.pdf

Y una primera impresión como ésta :First Impression: Pivot Mach 5.7 Carbon | Dirt Rag Magazine

Bueno pues ahora también ya la podemos rodar por nuestras rutas poblanas , ya que me acaba de llegar una Pivot Mach 5.7 carbon y solo es cuestion de armarla para darle a la pedaleada y ver si de veras lo que dicen es cierto o como ronca duerme .

De entrada los acabados lucen de primera , la fibra de carbono da para eso , el peso es mas que aceptable y tenemos también la oportunidad de instalarle el nuevo shock de Fox 2013 que sustituye al RP 23 , el llamado Float CTD , asi como la horquilla Fox Float 150 FIT CTD , vamos a ver a ver también que tal jalan.

El sistema CTD se ve mas amigable para los que no les (nos ) gusta estar buscando la puesta a punto , según Fox con la C (climb )te sirve para subir , la T (trail ) para planear :eekster:y la D obvio que para descender , estos amortiguadores ya no traen los DU bushings sino unos casquillos con sus o rings muy similares a los que usan las bicis Turner en sus puntos de pivote .

También me gustó bastante el headset de Pivot ( quien sabe quien se los haga ) pero no le pide nada a un CC 110 o a un CK.

Ahí les van unas fotos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Otras fotos....


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

[Las ruedas y llantas pa´la bici y el headset


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

the last biker es tuya?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

20lt said:


> the last biker es tuya?


Nada mas que la pague jajaja , tuya también .


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No he leido muy buenas cosas de las horquillas con CTD, espero puedas dar una reseña por estos rumbos.

Muy bonito cuadro!


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

the last biker said:


> Nada mas que la pague jajaja , tuya también .


Por que tengo la impresión que eres un pequeño "distribuidor independiente"?

Muy chulo el cuadro, si señor!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

spinerguy said:


> Por que tengo la impresión que eres un pequeño "distribuidor independiente"?


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hermoso cuadro y diseñado por el genio CC, es garantia con los ojos cerrados.

En cuanto se me pase la carbonofobia y me decida a comprar un cuadro de carbono, seguramente sera este.

Oye Last, que talla es Mediano o chico ?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

spinerguy said:


> Por que tengo la impresión que eres un pequeño "distribuidor independiente"?
> 
> Muy chulo el cuadro, si señor!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

YOOOooooooo ? 

Aquí yo posteo como mountain biker , lo demás es inherente y adyacente ja ja ja

saludos
the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> No he leido muy buenas cosas de las horquillas con CTD, espero puedas dar una reseña por estos rumbos.
> 
> Muy bonito cuadro!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado pues vamos a ver que tal salen las CTD , en realidad todavía no hay muchas por ahí para tener un concepto mas amplio de como trabajan , ya la estaré usando y desde luego haré mis comentarios.

Como sucede con todas las novedades y más en éste caso siendo las Fox una de las marcas líderes en suspensiones a nivel global pues siempre está en el ojo del huracán, como en todo hay a quien les está gustando mucho , hay quien la siente muy suave , hay quien extraña el bloqueo y así ... hay quien opina de oídas y ni siquiera la tiene.

Hay quien asegura que por ejemplo los amortiguadores CTD se sienten como un anterior RP 23 pusheado , esas también son exageraciones , yo mandé a Pushear algunos de mis shocks y nunca sentí gran diferencia , será que el DW Link se impone.

Por lo pronto a usarlos y ver ......y mientras haya Dynamia de que me preocupo :thumbsup:

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Hermoso cuadro y diseñado por el genio CC, es garantia con los ojos cerrados.
> 
> En cuanto se me pase la carbonofobia y me decida a comprar un cuadro de carbono, seguramente sera este.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Las medidas de las Pivot son muy a la Titus ...
> 
> saludos
> the last biker


Hace poco menciones que tuve un ataque de UGI y queria cambiar mi cuadro. Este era uno de los prospectos.

Siendo muy "cocalis" como mencionan, me gusta que debe ser rigidisimo. Chris tiene muy bien estudiada la parte del pivote principal y sus bicis son increiblemente rigidas.

Lo que no me gusto es la geometria, que siendo muy Cocalis, tiene el angulo del asiento un poco tumbado (72 grados), el pedalier mas bien alto y el tubo superior mas bien largo. De memoria no me acuerdo del angulo de direccion, pero me acuerdo que no me ofrecia mejora respecto a la mia.

Me viene un poco mejor una geometria como la de Turner o Nicolai con un BB mas bajo, tubo del asiento un poco mas vertical y tubo superior un pelo mas corto.

Las bicis de Cocalis son de lo mejor que hay bajo el sol, pero si son muy "particulares" en cuanto a geometria.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Hermosa!
Felicidades lasbiker. Y pues pronto un "review" a corto plazo y luego uno a latgo plazo.
Saludos,


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Last Biker

Ya que entraste al mundo de los 150mm de recorrido cuando vienes a Guadalajara a rodar?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

20lt said:


> Last Biker
> 
> Ya que entraste al mundo de los 150mm de recorrido cuando vienes a Guadalajara a rodar?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

20lt :

Tengo contigo pendiente esa ida a la Perla Tapatía pero voy a tratar de ir en la semana del 23 de julio , tengo que estar en Santa Cruz Calif. el lunes 30 , pero antes hago una escala en Guadalajara para platicar y rodar largo y tendido .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Hace poco menciones que tuve un ataque de UGI y queria cambiar mi cuadro. Este era uno de los prospectos.
> 
> Siendo muy "cocalis" como mencionan, me gusta que debe ser rigidisimo. Chris tiene muy bien estudiada la parte del pivote principal y sus bicis son increiblemente rigidas.
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Warp :

Pues fíjate que sí , pero fíjate que no.........hace muchos años atrás cuando tuve mi Motolite y mi S.Blade bicis que me gustaron muchísimo , y que con la geometría Titus y con mis escasos 1.74 mts. de estatura quedaba yo en el punto medio entre las tallas small y medium , recuerdo claramente y mi bolsillo mas , que ambos modelos me los compré en las dos tallas  para ver cual me quedaba mas a mi gusto , en ambas bicis fue la small y las medium las vendí ( que raro...) y para beneficio de quien las compró... bien baras.

Bueno cuando vi la geometría de la Mach 5.7 c es claro que se parece mucho a una Motolite con la horquilla de 130 mm. , la Motolite ves que podía usarse con horquillas desde 100mm hasta 130 mm.

Guardadas todas las salvedades de 10 años de cambios entre la M.lite y la Mach 5.7 c encuentro que la altura del bb es igual o incluso menor en la Mach5.7c , el tubo superior es exactamente igual de longitud que la Motolite e incluso un pelo mas corto , en donde si hay diferencia es en el ángulo de dirección la Mach 5.7 c tiene 67.1° con horquilla de 150mm y 67.5 ° con la de 140mm. , siguiendo la tendencia actual de todas las Trail / all mountain de abrir el ángulo de dirección para que la bici funcione mejor en lo que ya todos sabemos y que no tiene caso estar reiteradamente repitiendo .

Ahora bien , las sensaciones cuando uno prueba una bici en un demo -bike por unas horas pueden variar a cuando ya tiene uno la bici y la puedes personalizar a tu gusto , de entrada a mi siempre me gustaron las geos de Titus y las Pivot son muy parecidas , ojalá un marco Mach 5.7 c costara lo que aquellas Motolites o Switchblades :madman:

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ...de entrada a mi siempre me gustaron las geos de Titus y las Pivot son muy parecidas
> saludos.
> the last biker


A eso me referia... La SB tenia una geometria casi identica que la ML. (Pequeñas variaciones de +/-0.5 en algunos angulos y unas vainas un pelito mas cortas) y aunque la ame con toda mi alma y sigo pensando que hoy por hoy le da batalla a cualquier bici, por esos detalles de geometria la cambie por la que tengo.

Y la 5.75 sigue siendo muy parecida a la ML/SB, en un chassis mas evolucionado, claro.

La que tengo ahora es mas baja del pedalier, tiene un angulo de direccion muy parecido a la 5.75 (67.5 @ 150mm), un tubo superior mas corto (22.8", que a lo mejor te vendria bien la mediana) y un angulo del tubo de asiento mas vertical.

En fin... como dije, las Titus/Pivot son unas maravillas tambien, solo que me acomode mas con otra marca. Es todo, es cuestion de preferencia personal.

Estas Pivot son una prueba de que un diseño bien logrado sobrevive al paso del tiempo. Con minimos cambios, siguen siendo unos señores bicicletones. Se podria decir que Chris Cocalis siempre ha tenido razon.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Hermosa!
> Felicidades lasbiker. Y pues pronto un "review" a corto plazo y luego uno a latgo plazo.
> Saludos,


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Serengetijack,

Pues ya armé la Mach 5.7 carbon y ya la sacamos a los húmedos montes de por esta zona , mas tarde subiré un review .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 20lt :
> 
> ...


ok aqui nos vemos:thumbsup:


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

una vuelta para presumir al lodo hidalguense, hay uno que se queda pegado por un buen rato jaja


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Hermoso cuadro y diseñado por el genio CC, es garantia con los ojos cerrados.
> 
> En cuanto se me pase la carbonofobia y me decida a comprar un cuadro de carbono, seguramente sera este.
> 
> Oye Last, que talla es Mediano o chico ?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola Doctor , te mandé un PM

saludos
the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Magnifico cuadro y componentes muy ad hoc para una bici trail alucinante !!!

Tus primeras impresiones del performance de la bici, son muy interesantes y si van de acuerdo con los buenos comentarios de los reviews.

Nada mas el problema es que últimamente las compañías han sacado tan buenas bicis y tantas que ya la decisión de comprar una buena bici, cada vez esta mas difícil.

Saludos


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Pues ya armé la Mach 5.7 carbon y ya la sacamos a los húmedos montes de por esta zona , mas tarde subiré un review .
> 
> ...


¿Y el review? :skep:

Saludos,


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Esa bici esta entre mis lista de posibles sospechosos para mi nueva bici. 

Last dices que mides 1.74? entonces seleccionaste la S?? Yo mido 1.75 y ruedo Giant Reign en M. Y me siento mas comodo por ejemplo que con la GT Force M que tengo tambien.

Que tal te ha salido? 
Hay muy poca información ahi afuera sobre estas bicis.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

cesalec said:


> Esa bici esta entre mis lista de posibles sospechosos para mi nueva bici.
> 
> Last dices que mides 1.74? entonces seleccionaste la S?? Yo mido 1.75 y ruedo Giant Reign en M. Y me siento mas comodo por ejemplo que con la GT Force M que tengo tambien.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cesalec,

Para estaturas entre 1.640 a 1.753 mts. Pivot recomienda la small , yo para no errarle encargué las dos , la small y la medium , probé ambas tallas y definitivamente me acomodó mucho mejor la small ,así que la recomendación de Pivot es bastante acertada.

Me quedé con la small y vendí la medium .

Definitivamente con 1.74 estoy en la parte superior del rango de la small lo cual me parece que es preferible a estar fuera de rango como sería en caso de la medium (1.753 a 1.825 mts.) la diferencia entre una y otra solamente es de 15 mm. en el largo del tubo superior y de 13 mm. en el wheelbase , diríamos que nada , sin embargo.....

Una vez armadas las bicis y listas para rodar me gusto muchísimo mas el desempeño de la small, obviamente mas ágil en su manejo , la estabilidad bajando en ambas es excelente .

Me gusta mucho , aunque tarde un poco en acostumbrarme al ángulo de dirección de 67.1° bastante abierto para lo que yo he estado utilizando ( de 71° a 69° en mis otras bicis) en un principio tenía la idea que con 67.1 la bici iba a ser algo lenta de reacción en la dirección , pero no, la bici se maneja espléndidamente , los switchbacks los manejas muy bien tanto subiendo como bajando .

Vamos por partes :

El cuadro esta muy bien construido se le ve y se aprecia fuerte , los acabados son excelentes , no se le ve pero alguno , si acaso que exageraron poniendo el nombre de Pivot en las cuatro caras del tubo diagonal que es cuadrado .

El cuadro incorpora las últimas "novedades" como tubo de direccion conificado, desviador direct mount, eje trasero pasante DT Swiss de 12 x 142 , bottom bracket Press Fit 92 , bases del caliper trasero post mount , amortiguador Fox CTD con B V , sistema de suspensión DW Link , etc.

Pedaleando en plano la suspensión ni se mueve , parece una hardtail , aun llevando el shock en la T de trail o en la D de descent, de hecho todo el tiempo la he dejado en la T y va de maravilla .

Subiendo es muy buena , no voy a decir la trillada frase de todos que sube como un gato montés o una cabra ja ja ja.....pero la verdad...sube como un gato montés escaldado , la suspensión ayuda en terreno difícil (lo que a veces ya no ayudan son las piernas...) y pese a los 145 mm. de recorrido atrás y adelante sube mucho mejor que algunas bicis de xc que no digo como cuales para no herir susceptibilidades ja ja ja .

Curvea de poca , realmente nada mas es cuestión de agarrarle el modo al ángulo de dirección.

Baja excelentemente bien , bajando yo no le saco todo lo que da la bici , sin embargo tampoco ando tomando los chicken ways ,digamos que bajo por donde baja cualquiera de mis cuates solo que sin arriesgar el físico y la face ya que de esto vivo ja ja ja  me gusta que me confundan con George Clooney y no con Oribe Peralta o Salcido ja ja ja , la bici es estable ...muy estable y aún en terreno pedregoso sientes que andas en una alfombra mágica.

No me queda la menor duda de que es una bici excelente y que te deja satisfecho y pensando si en el futuro saldrá algo mejor .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## kidmojo (Jun 22, 2011)

Ay madre pero que cosa más bonita!!! Se me acaba de caer la baba a dolor!!!

Hacía tiempo que no pasaba por estos foros pero me acabo de llevar una sorpresa! Que bonita Luis!!!

Disfrútala muchísimo y ya mandaras de alguna foto montada!!! 

Felicidades!!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

kidmojo said:


> Ay madre pero que cosa más bonita!!! Se me acaba de caer la baba a dolor!!!
> 
> Hacía tiempo que no pasaba por estos foros pero me acabo de llevar una sorpresa! Que bonita Luis!!!
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gracias mi estimado Davo, te mando unas fotos a tu correo .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## adrianzr (Jan 7, 2013)

que hermosa bici, ando pensando comprarme una. de chiquito andaba mucho en bici pero lo deje mucho tiempo y lo retome hace 3 años comprandome una spec fsr xc comp, que se me hizo muy buena compra por el precio (1500usd) pero siento que ya me quedo corta, porque antes le daba mucho a la subida pero ahora me esta gustando mucho la bajada jajjaja entonces quiero una que funcione bien en las dos! andaba viendo entre ibis, santa cruz, intense y la pivot. la que mas me gusta como se ve es la pivot 5.7c en verde. uffff increible! me quedo pensando en carbon o alum aunque la de alum no me gusta tanto el diseño, y el carbon me preocupa carme y que se dañe... he estado leyendo muchos posts de ustedes que se ve que son los mexas mas posteadores de este foro y quisiera ver que me recomiendan?? obvio el precio tambien es un factor...pero bueno todas estas marcas en este nivel de bici (all mountain/enduro) son caras no? que opinan 20lt, drfoes, last biker, warp, etc? yo soy adrian y vivo en gdl. hace poco fui con los de crossmountain bikes (creo que 20lt tiene algo que ver con ellos por los videos que postea) y les compre unos frenos magura y unas schwalbe hamp dampf que me han funcionado de maravilla!!!
saludos a todos y a rodaaaaaar!!


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

perdon por la broma pero el carbon si dejalo para la carne y las cebollitas;
y hablando en serio tengo una ibis mojo hd la ventaja de esta es que le cambias el recorrido con los limbo chips y otro shock y tengo que decirte que esta mucho mas rigida que algunas de aluminio asi que la fibra de carbono de esta y de las demas que mencionas ni te preocupes por resistencia.

asi como se rompen los de aluminio se rompen los de carbono aunque e de comentarte que un amigo tambien tiene una hd y se avienta al tu por tu en las pistas de downhill con 170 mm de recorrido delantero, asi que entrale con fe al que te guste.

pd. si quieres un cuadro de estos pues contacta al creador jajaja sin sonar religioso

saludos


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

otra cosa ve perdiendole el amor a minimo 50 k pero creeme valen la pena.


----------



## adrianzr (Jan 7, 2013)

cesale no te pude mandar mensaje privado pero te contesto por aqui:
hola! excelentes tip, ya lei todo el blog de 5 partes y me parecio muy interesante, y los videos tambien jajaj esta muy divertido ver como truenan los cuadros! en cuanto a los de banshee y cove si me voy a echar una vuelta a conocerlos, ya vi la pagina de fb.He visto que la banshee rune es muy buena aunque no me gusta tanto como la pivot. realmente te agradezco ya que me quedo mas tranquilo con respecto a los del carbon!


----------



## adrianzr (Jan 7, 2013)

acvdo estoy de acuerdo, y si fueran 50k estaria excelente, creo que va a ser mas! jajaja pero bueno ya me decidi que carbon puede ser y no me preocupa!


----------

